# Peterhead Info



## donald mckay (Dec 12, 2006)

Any info appreciated on these oldies Were they renamed etc after they were sold to Peterhead
SPRIG
WK385 
Date in WK registration: 
09/19/1934 - 03/29/1941 Draft: 4.80ft Beam: 12.60ft Length Over All:39.00ft Keel:34.00ft Tonnage Gross: 10.75Ton Net:10.75Ton Builders
Built in: MacDuff Date Built: 1928 PortsHome Port:Wick Date in Port: 09/19/1934 - 03/29/1941 Owner Name: W Sutherland Skipper Name:J Watt Remarks: Sold to John and Alec Strachan Peterhead
THISTLE
Registration: 
WK95 
Date in WK registration:01/31/1942 - 05/31/1944 Dimensions Draft: 4.60ft Beam: 13.00ft Length Over All:41.60ft Keel: 30.00ft Tonnage Gross:11.90Ton Net: 11.90Ton Builders
Built in: Banff Date Built: 1904 PortsHome Port: Wick Date in Port: 01/31/1942 - 09/26/1942 Owner Name: W Manson JS Duncan Skipper Name: J Watt Home Port:
Helmsdale Date in Port: 09/26/1942 - 05/31/1944 Owner Name: A Grigor Skipper Name: G Sutherland Remarks: Sold to Peterhead
GIRL MADGE
Registration: 
WK18 
Date in WK registration: 03/26/1935 - 10/25/1938 Dimensions Draft: 6.30ft Beam: 15.00ft Length Over All: 48.00ft Keel: 45.00ft Tonnage Gross: 20.41Ton Net: 
20.41Ton Builders Built in:Buckie Date Built: 1935 PortsHome Port:Helmsdale Date in Port: 03/26/1935 - 10/25/1938 Owner Name: A Jappy Skipper Name: A Jappy Remarks: Sold to Peterhead 
FLOWING STREAM
Registration: 
WK409 
Date in WK registration: 02/27/1939 - 10/14/1940 Dimensions Draft: 4.40ft Beam: 11.40ft Length Over All: 35.50ft Keel: 32.60ft Tonnage Gross:8.01Ton Net: 
8.01Ton Builders Built in: Banff Date Built: 1922 PortsHome Port: Thurso Date in Port: 02/27/1939 - 10/14/1940 Owner Name: D Sandison Skipper Name: D MacKay Remarks: 
Was BF 603 Sold to Peterhead


----------



## Nick Balls (Apr 5, 2008)

The Blue Toon a fine place with some very ,very fine people !!!! Named the "Blue Toon" because of the blue woolen mittens worn by the fisher women years ago .

Or so Billy Buchan's grandma told me! 

Also the strange case of the River Ugie ................ where I was once reliable told that they once used dogs in the shallow river to chase up the salmon into the nets !!! Is this true????


----------



## shoney (Jan 5, 2007)

Have all the history of the Sprig contact me by private message


----------



## george177 (Nov 17, 2010)

donald mckay said:


> Any info appreciated on these oldies Were they renamed etc after they were sold to Peterhead
> SPRIG
> WK385
> Date in WK registration:
> ...


----------



## Aberdonian (Apr 7, 2011)

Blue Mogganers come fae the Blue Toon.

Keith


----------



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

A belated thanks for the information ..thanks guys


----------

